# Shock Leader



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdTqokaH6EU
what are your thoughts on this knot for a shock leader when fishing with fish finder for cobia or drum. thank you

i use a 12 ft cast pro series rod
20 lb to 40-50 leader


----------



## Bob Kelim (Sep 18, 2013)

It works well for me.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Best demonstration of a slim-beauty knot I've ever seen - and it seems he claims to be the inventor of the knot. Yes, the Slim-Beauty knot will work.


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

good to hear, i plan to use this knot. thank you for your input.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great knot. Is it as strong as the Alberto knot.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

I usually go with 40lb Ande Back Country for my shock. They say for every ounce of weight, you are suppose to use 10 lb of line strength. So that means if I throw 8 oz, I need 80 lb shock. How do you tie an knot on 80 lb shock without slapping the guides?


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Honestly if you have to tie a 80lb shockleader, any knot will be ridiculously big. If you are a braid user, than you can look at the FG knot. And that will solve your problem. 

Try the tackleuk knot, Tommy farmer suggested that one to me a long time ago. You will have to double your mainline and i would only do a 4 turn uni knot. I used to go overboard and do like 7 wraps, but it just made the knot huge for no reason. You dont need all that extra with mono. Its very basic and it is very small. 
. 
Things like the improved albright knot, requires wrapping than the double wrapping back over itself, anything with double mainline it becomes very fat. 

But when i mention 50lb shockleader on the opum forum, some guys would exclaim,"dude what are you fishing for, Tuna?!" telling me it was crazy overkill, and the MD/VA and NC guys would chime in and let the florida/new england guys know that its 10lb per oz. And the fact that i have seen tommy farmer casting hard with a 6oz with a 50lb shock on youtube, i also use a 50lb shock and cast 6oz, but mr farmer can lock out his powerful carbon rods to the max and he puts a lot more stress on the line compared to me.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Honestly if you have to tie a 80lb shockleader, any knot will be ridiculously big. If you are a braid user, than you can look at the FG knot. And that will solve your problem.
> 
> Try the tackleuk knot, Tommy farmer suggested that one to me a long time ago. You will have to double your mainline and i would only do a 4 turn uni knot. I used to go overboard and do like 7 wraps, but it just made the knot huge for no reason. You dont need all that extra with mono. Its very basic and it is very small.
> .
> ...


Power casting with lighter shock is possible. Start off slow and load the rod properly then increase the rod speed at the very end by engaging the left. It take some practice but you end up with less stress on the line since the load is already moving forward. 
Mr. Farmer gave me this tip and it has drastically increased my distance.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

So i guess he puts alot less stress on the line than me.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Think of it like this. From a static cast your load goes from 0 to however fast you can swing. Rod wants to move forward but the load does not. This method loads the rod from the get go but the energy used and the possibility of a break off is high if you don't have a shock leader. The load might be moving but it's original state was at rest so it want to stay at rest. This is what causes the increased in stress on the line. That shock from not moving to moving snaps the line obviously. Now if your load already has forward momentum you won't need as much force to increase it's speed giving you the same result(load speed). Same results, less energy expenditure from you, less stress on the line. I cast a 6oz with 50lb pp as well. But that's the limit for me. To scared to go lower.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ok, let me clarify something.

I DO NOT recommend casting heavy sinkers with light shock leader. The 1 oz per 10 lbs of breaking strain is a good rule of thumb but in all honesty I normally use 60 lb when fishing up to 8 oz. For the safety of those around you please use a strong enough shock leader and check it often (every cast) for nicks and abrasions.

A lot of fishermen believe in hitting the rod as hard as possible as early as possible. Heck I even see some that turn and hit the rod while the sinker is still moving away from them on the outswing of a hatteras cast. The belief being that this will bend the rod more, thus creating more power. Will this work???...yep. Is it the best method for producing power and ultimately distance??.. nope. What happen is a harsh and sudden loading of the rod and very often a burnt thumb because you just can't hold on to the spool.

The trick (I hesitate to call it that) to distance is learning to accelerate the sinker through an arc. In slow and out fast. As MB stated above, it is easier to accelerate an already moving sinker than one that is static. This is one of the reasons that a full tournament pendulum cast will travel farther than a Hatteras style cast. The sinker is traveling through a huge arc and is well accelerated by the time you apply the final hit. Also the reason the Hatteras cast is difficult to master. The shorter arc requires good timing to get the sinker moving.

Tommy


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I use an 80# shock, and took a few years but finaly figured out what tommy just stated, if I load the rod too early and put some stuff on it, its gonna break off, load slow and then punch hard to accelerate the moving weight.
js


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Me and buncha guys I fish with been using 50# mono shockleader forever works well for 8oz and bait, not sure where the 10# per ounce came from 50# all you need.........geo


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 10 lb per oz rule of thumb has been around a long time.

Will 50 lb test shockleader work with 8nbait?? Yes. Is it all you need?? Good question. IMHO 50 lb is borderline safe, especially for a strong caster throwing 8nbait. I have seen shockleader break and it is not pretty. The sinker can travel straight down the beach 90 degrees to the caster and EVERYONE in that direction for hundreds of feet is in harms way.

I prefer to err on the side of caution and use at least 60.

Tommy


----------



## jryock (Jul 6, 2015)

Most of my breakoffs happened due to the shock knot catching on a guide or the braid getting knotted in strong winds. I've solved both of those by using the FG knot, going with a heavier braid, and practicing my casting motion.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Try clipping your tag ends short to minimize the line fray and you will see that problem disappear.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

50# works great when everything goes right, on a crowded pier when everything goes wrong? I'll not chance it
js


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

50# BG works for me...but I'm not a big, strong guy and I never throw 12s or 14s anymore.


----------

